# Baseball in PH



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm a ball player from the States...playing in the Men's Senior Baseball League (MSBL) in New Mexico and the Senior World Series in Phoenix every year. 
I'll be looking to retire soon to PH and I'm looking for any other Baseball Players who'd like to play ball. 
I've played on a few teams (in Subic.. the Animals and a team in Manila) and have not run into any players other than Filipino, Japanese and Korean....and one Mexican. 
I'd like to possibly fill a team of Ex-Pats. Most likely in Subic or Angeles City.
I'll be in Manila this coming April 28th through May 19th. Working out at the field in Manila where the Manila Sharks play.

Thomas Beck....."Steelcleat"


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

AFAIK the diamond inside the Subic Bay Freeport Zone is not being used anymore. I have not seen any players there for quite a while now.


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

I played on the field by the Golf course in Subic freeport zone last March 2015 in a tournament there. It was a little rough but it worked. There were 6 teams and the event was catered right there at the field. Very good food!! Field just needs regular use.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I did not know that they moved it. It was previously adjacent Remy Field. I'm gonna ask a buddy who coaches kids at the Regional Science HS in Kalayaan. Thanks for the update.


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

That HS is in Olongapo right? Is there a baseball field there? When I'm in Olongapo I run and work out at the track at Remy field. I had seen where the old baseball was...but it's long gone now. There is a small portion of the stands still there but the field is gone. I also enjoy that new Olympic pool they have there now next to Remy field. A baseball field with lights would be a great addition to the Freeport area sports complex area.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

HardballUSA said:


> That HS is in Olongapo right? Is there a baseball field there? When I'm in Olongapo I run and work out at the track at Remy field. I had seen where the old baseball was...but it's long gone now. There is a small portion of the stands still there but the field is gone. I also enjoy that new Olympic pool they have there now next to Remy field. A baseball field with lights would be a great addition to the Freeport area sports complex area.


Regional High School is in Kalayaan inside the former base. Mr. AJ Saliba a former baseball player who went to CalState San Jose coaches the kids there I will try to contact him and see if Subic-Olongapo still has an active and competing baseball team.


----------



## BlueJeepney (Mar 3, 2016)

When I was stationed there softball was a big deal, we had the bar league and captain's cup league, it was a lot of fun, there were at least five softball fields with lights that I can remember


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

With all the baseball talk and Spring Training going on, I'm getting homesick for baseball. Everything I researched for baseball here has been met with a dead end. I would spend springs watching cactus league, and I had season tickets to my local rookie team. I am really worried that many kids won't have baseball here or be able to see a game at any level. Is there an actual professional league here? and when and where do the play? Also if anyone knows about little league here they would be great. I literally would move to any island that has baseball.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Donwarner87 said:


> Is there an actual professional league here? and when and where do the play? Also if anyone knows about little league here they would be great. I literally would move to any island that has baseball.


I'm not sure of the pro league but there is a little league 
Concentration of events are in Manila and regional capitals.
Check out:
https://www.facebook.com/littleleaguephilippines/
Little League Philippines | Little League Philippines - Baseball | Softball | Official Website

As for my home province Zambales, the teams are mostly unorganized barrio meets that depend on individual solicitations. 

Even International School Brent Subic does not have a baseball team.

The Dept. of Education should push this as a sport because Filipinos could excel on it.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Great thanks!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The Philippines is all about basketball and little else.


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

I've noticed that..... and it's a shame. Most Filipinos are not tall enough. Filipinos would be better off playing baseball...like the Taiwanese, Koreans and Japanese do. Maybe time will change things if we get enough baseball being played. There's are some pretty good teams/leagues in Manila, Angeles and Baguio.


----------



## BlueJeepney (Mar 3, 2016)

They did win a little league World Series once, sorta....I think they were busted for cheating and had it taken away, using older players I believe.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Had a chat with a local coach. He told me that there is an adult mostly Korean group playing inside the SBFZ. SBMA Animals is the team name.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

All I ever see here is Basketball...I have never seen anyone playing a game of Baseball nor have I ever seen any Baseball Equipment available at any of the big sporting goods stores...

Of course that is not saying that it does not exist but I live in Metro Manila and I travel all around the city quite frequently to every corner and back and I have never seen or heard of any Baseball Games anywhere since I arrive nearly two years ago.

However, my little tiny Barangay has seven full sized Basketball Courts and my gated community has two full sized courts and ALL of the schools around here all have Basketball Courts. Basketball, Basketball, everywhere!!!!! AND Baseball is nowhere to be found...


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

I played with the "Animals" last March....at the field by the Golf Course. Had a great time with a good bunch of ball players. The pics on my profile are from the games we played then.


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> All I ever see here is Basketball...I have never seen anyone playing a game of Baseball nor have I ever seen any Baseball Equipment available at any of the big sporting goods stores...
> 
> Of course that is not saying that it does not exist but I live in Metro Manila and I travel all around the city quite frequently to every corner and back and I have never seen or heard of any Baseball Games anywhere since I arrive nearly two years ago.
> 
> However, my little tiny Barangay has seven full sized Basketball Courts and my gated community has two full sized courts and ALL of the schools around here all have Basketball Courts. Basketball, Basketball, everywhere!!!!! AND Baseball is nowhere to be found...


The Manila SHARKS play at the Stadium in Manila. Hope to work out with them this coming May 2016.


----------

